# Orlando Magic vs Toronto Raptors



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

LINK

Raptors at Magic, 7

WHERE: TD Waterhouse Centre.

RECORDS: Magic 33-37; Raptors 29-41.

BROADCAST: TV -- Sun Sports; Radio -- 580 AM (WDBO); Spanish -- 1030 AM (WONQ).

MAGIC UPDATE: The Magic lost PG Jameer Nelson for about two weeks (torn ribcage muscle) in Monday night's victory over the Atlanta Hawks. Their injury list filled, the Magic will petition the league to see if they can add a player. . . . The Magic will start veteran Stacey Augmon at shooting guard and bring DeShawn Stevenson off the bench, hoping Stevenson brings instant offense the way Nelson did. . . . Steve Francis will play the bulk of the minutes at the point. He's coming off a 30-point game against the Hawks.

RAPTORS UPDATE: The Raptors lost in Miami 103-91 on Tuesday. . . . The Raptors are looking for their third victory over the Magic this season. They beat Orlando in Toronto on Jan. 3 and March 9. In the last meeting at Air Canada Centre, Donyell Marshall and Matt Bonner each scored 14 points off the bench to hurt the Magic. . . . Jalen Rose leads the Raptors in scoring (17.8).

WHAT TO WATCH FOR: How the Magic handle being shorthanded, especially in the backcourt against Rafer Alston and Morris Peterson.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

We're so thin that Howard didn't even get taken out after his second. On the bright side, we're playing pretty well. Guokas is really tearing Araujo a new one, I'm not sure why he hates him :laugh:.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

That pitch by Dwight was pathetic. He was a pitcher in high school, WTF???


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> That pitch by Dwight was pathetic. He was a pitcher in high school, WTF???



:laugh:

Why haven't we figured out that everytime we have a fastbreak we score?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

OT: Gerald Green has got some hops.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Jeez Garrity, we got you like 4 wide open threes. And what's up with Augmon, I couldn't really see but I'm pretty sure Dwight was wide open for a dunk and instead he tossed it behind his head to Bonner.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> OT: Gerald Green has got some hops.


:yes: He seems a little cocky but he's got some personality, so that's not a bad thing. I really want to see him alongside Jameer and Dwight for the next 10 years.


----------



## G-Unit03 (Mar 16, 2005)

37-48 Magic!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> :yes: He seems a little cocky but he's got some personality, so that's not a bad thing. I really want to see him alongside Jameer and Dwight for the next 10 years.



I don't know about his game, but he is a very good, long athlete. He looks like he weighs about 175 soaking wet though.


----------



## G-Unit03 (Mar 16, 2005)

Raptors have ten turnovers already..


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow Stevenson got high for that board. He needs to use that athleticism to become a better finisher, that could really take his game to another level.


----------



## G-Unit03 (Mar 16, 2005)

Captain Obvious said:


> Wow Stevenson got high for that board. He needs to use that athleticism to become a better finisher, that could really take his game to another level.


Yep..


----------



## G-Unit03 (Mar 16, 2005)

55-45 Magic at the half.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

If you guys are watching the McDonald's game, Martell Webster is another 2 prospect who I think we should look at. He has an NBA body already and he can shoot.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> If you guys are watching the McDonald's game, Martell Webster is another 2 prospect who I think we should look at. He has an NBA body already and he can shoot.



True, but I think he is looking better because not many of those guys out there look very good. I don't see anyone who really looks NBA quality right now. Not even close to previous years. The bigs are particularly weak this year.



... I'm surprised Orlando is playing as well with so many guys injured. Toronto is not playing very well at all.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Dwight is a much better ball-handler than he gets credit for.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Cato's really stepping it up. I wish he always played like this.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh snap it's Mark Jones!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> Oh snap it's Mark Jones!



With one ugly-*** jumper. Yikes.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Gerald Green is going pro. Mark it down now. No doubt.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

JNice said:


> Gerald Green is going pro. Mark it down now. No doubt.


What'd he do? I haven't been watching the game.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice play by my boy Mark Jones.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Throw it down Pat, throw it down! 

This is about as happy as I've been about the Magic in a long *** time.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> What'd he do? I haven't been watching the game.



Started the game 5-5 I think, 4-4 from 3. He's been the best offensively on the court no doubt. Add the dunk contest ... little doubt he will come out now.

We'd have to wait a couple years for him to be ready, but he could be a really good one.

*GARRITY WITH THE HAMMER AND HOLLER!*


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

These two TVs I got setup in my living from a couple weekends ago when my buddy was here and we were playing NBA Street Vol3 and watching the NCAAs is doing me some good tonight. Glad I didn't move the other one back. :laugh:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

JNice said:


> These two TVs I got setup in my living from a couple weekends ago when my buddy was here and we were playing NBA Street Vol3 and watching the NCAAs is doing me some good tonight. Glad I didn't move the other one back. :laugh:


Nice. I really wanted to see both games tonight, so that would have done me some good. Oh well.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Steve-O!!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

2 Game Winning Streak! Woo-hoo! :biggrin:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Looked like the Raptors were gassed after going for broke yesterday in Miami. Those turnovers piled-up in a hurry.

I think Pat Garrity taught Matt Bonner a thing or two about being Pat Garrity.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Looked like the Raptors were gassed after going for broke yesterday in Miami. Those turnovers piled-up in a hurry.
> 
> I think Pat Garrity taught Matt Bonner a thing or two about being Pat Garrity.


Bonner should be better than Garrity ever was eventually.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors played pathetic, they had 24 turnovers didn't they?
The Magic took advantage and showed everyone that they wanted this win more than the Raptors did.


----------

